# Angellizenz Dubai und Ras al Khaimah



## Schneidi (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

Kommendes Jahr bin ich im urlaub in Dubai und ras al khaimah und würde gerne vom Strand aus angeln. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich eine Angellizenz dafür bekomme? Habe mich bereits durch diverse seiten geklickt, bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## cafabu (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angellizenz Dubai und Ras al Khaimah*

dann schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272331


----------

